# Et avec ton appareil (suite)...



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

Voilà, afin que ce soit plus clair, j'ouvre un nouveau fil..


Le sujet de la semaine (cloture jeudi 4/08 en fin d'après midi) :

Couleurs !!!​

Vu la saison, le soleil, les vacances, tout ça, vous devriez bien trouver des trucs colorés...


une petite photo hors concours pour lancer le truc 









ps: comptez pas sur moi pour une évaluation à la Macounette    ..je sais pas compter!!


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, afin que ce soit plus clair, j'ouvre un nouveau fil..
> 
> 
> Le sujet de la semaine (cloture jeudi 4/08 en fin d'après midi) :
> ...




Génial!!! On a le nouveau thème! 

HéHo Pim j'peux emprunter t'on appareil photo SVP!!!


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, afin que ce soit plus clair, j'ouvre un nouveau fil..
> 
> 
> Le sujet de la semaine (cloture jeudi 4/08 en fin d'après midi) :
> ...



Bon, j'vais essayer de vous pondre un truc en noir et blanc...


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'vais essayer de vous pondre un truc en noir et blanc...




je n'en attendais pas moins de toi...


----------



## benao (28 Juillet 2005)

yes!
ma premiere participation a ce fameux concours!
ma tentative : (deja postee ici ou la-bas, mais c'est comme ca..)


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

benao a dit:
			
		

> yes!
> ma premiere participation a ce fameux concours!
> ma tentative : (deja postee ici ou la-bas, mais c'est comme ca..)



you're welcome  

sympa...


----------



## olof (29 Juillet 2005)

Sympa ta photo Yvos !

Voici ma maigre contribution. Le pavilon 'Oui' à l'atreplage d'Yverdon, Expo 02 (Suisse) :


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Sympa ta photo Yvos !
> 
> Voici ma maigre contribution. Le pavilon 'Oui' à l'atreplage d'Yverdon, Expo 02 (Suisse) :


 
Super!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

des crayons


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

Bravo Olof et Robertav !!!    
Elles sont superbes !


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

Wahou ! Le niveau de ce concours grimpe   !
Bravi (moultes bravos) !


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> des crayons


il est âchement bien rangé ton appartement..    Et le panoramique, t'as laissé tombé?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il est âchement bien rangé ton appartement..    Et le panoramique, t'as laissé tombé?




vu que j'ai pas l'intention de le vendre ( et puis est que mon proprio serait d'accord ?  )
vu que moi j'ai pas le logiciel pour un montage panoramique (j'ai un sony et pas canon )
vu que .... vu que ...vu que ..... tu vas te contenter de simples crayons !!


----------



## olof (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vu que moi j'ai pas le logiciel pour un montage panoramique (j'ai un sony et pas canon )


Moi non plus, j'ai pas un Canon, mais j'avais pu télécharger une version du programme quand même. Mais où ??? Beuh !!


----------



## AntoineD (29 Juillet 2005)

et puis y'a les doigts et la colle, ça marche encore bien ! 

Après y'a plus qu'à scanner


----------



## Macounette (29 Juillet 2005)

Oula j'ai failli zapper ce thread  merci robertav :love: 

Bravo pour les contributions j'aime beaucoup ! 

yvos : je peux te filer mon fichier Excel si tu veux. C'est lui qui compte, pas moi


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> yvos : je peux te filer mon fichier Excel si tu veux. C'est lui qui compte, pas moi




ouais, je veux bien...

bon, tout le monde est parti en vacances? ça s'endort un peu ici


----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2005)

*Couleurs de ViE...*  


_PS: pour faire avancer... je ne concours pas, je suis proche du départ...   merci Yvos... _  ​


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _PS: pour faire avancer... je ne concours pas, je suis proche du départ...   merci Yvos... _
> [/center]
> [/center]




dommage!


----------



## Macounette (31 Juillet 2005)

Belle photo Elene, j'aime beaucoup  :love:

yvos : tu as un mp


----------



## woulf (1 Août 2005)

Voilà ce à quoi je pense lorsqu'on me dit "couleurs":


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

... lorsqu'elle n'est plus là... elle nous manque...


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ... lorsqu'elle n'est plus là... elle nous manque...



Eh eh c'est pas mal ça


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Eh eh c'est pas mal ça



et ta photo noir et blanc, on l'attend toujours 

fais gaffe à ce qu'elle soit pas trop rose..


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et ta photo noir et blanc, on l'attend toujours
> 
> fais gaffe à ce qu'elle soit pas trop rose..



grrrr.


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Eh eh c'est pas mal ça


 merci :rose:



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> grrrr.


tu vois ce qui arrive lorsque tu apprends aux nioubs comment se servir de Photoshop. :rateau:   :love:


----------



## ange_63 (1 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ... lorsqu'elle n'est plus là... elle nous manque...




waouu elle est superbe ta photo!!! j'adore!!!    
Elle est pleine de douceur!
 :love:


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)




----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> waouu elle est superbe ta photo!!! j'adore!!!
> Elle est pleine de douceur!
> :love:


merciiii :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et ta photo noir et blanc, on l'attend toujours
> 
> fais gaffe à ce qu'elle soit pas trop rose..



et hop, un monochrome de Whiteman :






merde y'a un reflet rose...  



Bon, faut que j'essaie de poster un truc plus consistant...


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> merde y'a un reflet rose...


Ben, cette fois, je le vois moi aussi le reflet rose... !


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben, cette fois, je le vois moi aussi le reflet rose... !




...

ça doit être un virus pour mac


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben, cette fois, je le vois moi aussi le reflet rose... !



Moi aussi y en a un!!! :mouais:
Et toi* AntoineD tu vois un reflet ou pas* *? :rateau: 


*


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi y en a un!!! :mouais:
> Et toi* AntoineD tu vois un reflet ou pas* *? :rateau:
> 
> 
> *



Y'en a.



C'est un fichier raw que j'ai transformé sauvagement en jpeg sans autre forme de procès.


----------



## leon1983 (2 Août 2005)

voilà pour moi, c'est crayola


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

je vois que les crayons de roberta font des émules  


j'en profite pour rappeler qu'il *encore deux jours* pour nous faire des trucs colorés


----------



## Virpeen (2 Août 2005)

Les couleurs de notre maison...


----------



## iNano (2 Août 2005)

Et voici la mienne...


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Les couleurs de notre maison...



ça a l'air plein de soleil, chez toi


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

ba voilà, ça bouge bien du côté du French Jura aujourd'hui 

le seul qui n'a pas compris qu'il fallait un peu de couleurs, c'est Antoine


----------



## Virpeen (2 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ça a l'air plein de soleil, chez toi



Le Jura possède des trésors insoupçonnables 
En fait, c'est notre maison qui est chaleureuse :love: !


----------



## Macounette (2 Août 2005)

Belles photos, iNano et Virpeen !  :love:


----------



## jc34 (2 Août 2005)

Ma petite contribution, le coucher de soleil de dimanche soir.
Belle compo Virpeen


----------



## clampin (2 Août 2005)

jc34 a dit:
			
		

> Ma petite contribution, le coucher de soleil de dimanche soir.
> Belle compo Virpeen



Su per be !


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Su per be !





à toi de jouer, Clampin..


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> à toi de jouer, Clampin..



j'arrive pas à me décider à faire une photo p'tain... :hein: :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (2 Août 2005)

jc34 a dit:
			
		

> Ma petite contribution, le coucher de soleil de dimanche soir.


wahouuuuu :love: :love: :love:


----------



## locheux (2 Août 2005)

voila pour moi, pause casse croute à la source de l'aude


----------



## locheux (2 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> quelques couleurs en souvenir de Prague et de Mucha
> [url="http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php?photo=1288"]http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php?photo=1288
> [/url]


marche pas?


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> marche pas?



ben, euh, si.


----------



## locheux (3 Août 2005)

autant pour moi


----------



## AntoineD (3 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> autant pour moi




_*Au temps*_ pour moi.

C'est une expression du monde de la musique, mister


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> _*Au temps*_ pour moi.
> 
> C'est une expression du monde de la musique, mister



Oui mais...


----------



## AntoineD (3 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais...



Justement, ta page confirme mes dires, surtout au vu du contexte 



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ahhh non pas d'énigme à la ouverture-facile



Oh, arrête, c'est pas bien compliqué


----------



## locheux (3 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ben, euh, si.


Au temps pour moi.

Correction faite


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2005)

bon il reste encore quelques heures pour poster des photos..je ferais un choix ce soir et mettrai une galerie récapitulative, je peux pas avant, trop de boulot


----------



## AntoineD (4 Août 2005)

ouais ben moi j'ai pas trouvé de couleur dans mon coin. Allez tous vous faire foutre avec vos con,cours de merde     

nan, promis, au prochain je poste


----------



## cyp (4 Août 2005)




----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

cyp a dit:
			
		

>



C joli   , c qui quoi comme fleur???


----------



## cyp (4 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C joli   , c qui quoi comme fleur???




Alors là ...  ... aucune idée !     

Si quelqu'un sait ....


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2005)

en attendant, vla la galerie...  


edit: bon, ba j'ai fait mon choix...difficile   


le prochain à trouver un thème sera *Jahrom*.     :love: ...
j'aimais bien aussi celle de Olof, Leon et Nano (le gif, c'est bizarre par contre)

ceci est bien sans préjudice pour les autres photos (et les efforts de composition,   )   mais les goûts et les couleurs ça se discute pas! 

Bravo à tous!


----------



## woulf (4 Août 2005)

C'est vrai qu'elle est très sympa celle de jahrom, Félicitations !

allez hop le nouveau thème


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Félicitations jahrom !!!


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2005)

Super photo en effet !  Bravo jahrom !


----------



## AntoineD (4 Août 2005)

pfff j'ai pas gagné


----------



## jahrom (5 Août 2005)

Un grand Merci à tout le monde et en particulier à Yvos... merci à la technique, au maquilleur, aux éclairagistes sans quoi tout cela ne serait pas arrivé... et un bisous à ma mère ; je sais que tu nous regardes maman...

Etant donné que nous partons en vacances dimanche soir, si je lance un concours maintenant il y a deux possibilités voir trois...

Soit on fait une sorte de mini concours jusqu'à dimanche,
soit je lance un sujet et ça laisse jusqu'au 15 aout mais bon ça fait loin...

Ou alors je cède ma place au deuxième...

Qu'en pensez vous ??!! :love:


----------



## AntoineD (5 Août 2005)

ben, si tu rentres au plus tard dans 2 semaines et que tu as un sujet : vas-y, lance !  


...de toute façon je pars aussi. Mais je suivrai un peu !


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> pfff j'ai pas gagné




ouais, mais c'est s'est joué de peu  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Soit on fait une sorte de mini concours jusqu'à dimanche,
> soit je lance un sujet et ça laisse jusqu'au 15 aout mais bon ça fait loin...
> 
> Ou alors je cède ma place au deuxième...
> ...



Lance un sujet, et on fait jusqu'au 15 aout    


_ps: je sens que tu veux échapper au "trouvage de nouveau sujet", toi_  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (5 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> _ps: je sens que tu veux échapper au "trouvage de nouveau sujet", toi_  :rateau:



Mais pas du tout...:rateau:

Hé bien pour la peine et puisqu'on a du temps je vais lancer un sujet difficile :
Il s'agit d'un des septs pêchés capitaux :
*- La colère !

*A vos appareils !


----------



## ange_63 (5 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas du tout...:rateau:
> 
> Hé bien pour la peine et puisqu'on a du temps je vais lancer un sujet difficile :
> Il s'agit d'un des septs pêchés capitaux :
> ...



Super on a un nouveau sujet!! MErci jahrom !! 

Bom Pim J'peux t'piquer ton appareil??? :mouais:   S't'plait!!!


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas du tout...:rateau:
> 
> Hé bien pour la peine et puisqu'on a du temps je vais lancer un sujet difficile :
> Il s'agit d'un des septs pêchés capitaux :
> ...




   

c'est marche les smileys?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ça reste une simple proposition qu'on pourra mettre en route si ça vous tente :
> Un thème *très simple (un objet domestique courrant ou toute chose que chacun sera susceptible d'avoir à portée d'objectif)*, une semaine de délai (plus court ?), une photo par participant, et celui qui a donné le thème choisi un "gagnant", qui à son tour donne le prochain thème...
> .....




pour le delais je comprends les imperatif des vacances mais le theme ???         

c'est un* objet * "la colere "?????? :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le delais je comprends les imperatif des vacances mais le theme ???
> 
> c'est un* objet * "la colere "?????? :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:




Non mais avec de l'imagination on peut trouver des objets qui mettent en colère....
Et puis les sentiments c'est plus difficile a mettre en image... et c'est ça qui est interressant non ?! 

Et la couleur c'est pas un objet 

Maintenant si vous préférez uniquement des natures mortes on peut changer ?!


----------



## iNano (5 Août 2005)

Jahrom nous lance un défi ! Nous devons le relever !    :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (5 Août 2005)

Surtout je ne voudrais pas vous mettre en colère....


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2005)

Ca tombe bien j'suis méga occuppée ces prochains temps... le délai du 15 août me convient donc bien...
Pfiouh, pas évident, ça, la colère  je suis curieuse de voir les résultats


----------



## AntoineD (5 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca tombe bien j'suis méga occuppée ces prochains temps... le délai du 15 août me convient donc bien...
> Pfiouh, pas évident, ça, la colère  je suis curieuse de voir les résultats



ça te changera des végétaux   

Quoique...


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2005)

... une plante carnivore ?


----------



## Virpeen (5 Août 2005)

Bravo Jahrom   

Bon, pour le prochain sujet : on va en baver... :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (6 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour le prochain sujet : on va en baver... :rose:



Oh, eh ! Commence pas à nous énerver, toi !


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

c'est fou, ça, pas moyen de choper quelqu'un en colère...un autoportrait, ça fonctionne aussi?


----------



## alan.a (11 Août 2005)

il n'y a pas que la colère des hommes, il reste les animaux, les éléments, une composition avec le mot, etc. etc.

Perso, je tente depuis ce matin d'enerver un escargot, je sens que ça monte !!!!


----------



## Spyro (20 Août 2005)

J'ai raté quelque chose ou bien ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas que la colère des hommes, il reste les animaux, les éléments, une composition avec le mot, etc. etc.
> 
> Perso, je tente depuis ce matin d'enerver un escargot, je sens que ça monte !!!!


 fais gaffe, quand ça part ces trucs la on peut plus les arreter...


----------



## N°6 (26 Août 2005)

Bah alors ?  :mouais: Z'êtes en colère ?


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

Ah oui, merde t'as raison ! J'avais complètement zappé...

Je m'y penche ce week end...


----------



## mactambour (1 Septembre 2005)

:love: 
​


----------



## N°6 (2 Septembre 2005)

Jahrom serait-il reparti en vacances, ou bien c'est moi qui trouve les week-ends parisiens particulièrement longs...


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Jahrom serait-il reparti en vacances, ou bien c'est moi qui trouve les week-ends parisiens particulièrement longs...



Heu non, c'est bon, j'ai ma photo sur la colère...:rose:
(désolé pour le contre temps mais la semaine de reprise est dure et la santé n'était pas au rendev...)

Je la poste ce soir...


----------



## mactambour (2 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heu non, c'est bon, j'ai ma photo sur la colère...:rose:
> (désolé pour le contre temps mais la semaine de reprise est dure et la santé n'était pas au rendev...)
> 
> Je la poste ce soir...



Que je me suis complètement gouré ! Les "couleurs" c'ests déjà complètement dépassé ???

Please dites-moi...

Merci


 :love:


----------



## AntoineD (2 Septembre 2005)

oui, je crois que c'est dépassé, mactambour... sorry.

Pour ma part, je crois que je vais poster un portrait de ma copine, ça devrait suffire


----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

C'est fini les couleurs, y a pu d'couleurs -snif-
-> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3325662&postcount=64

Jahrom a proposé la colère comme thème et manifestement ça n'a pas inspiré grand monde... Ce que je peux très bien comprendre puisque ça ne m'inspire pas non plus   (bon et puis c'était les vacances).

Encore que j'aurais pu essayer un truc avec ma petite nièce le week-end dernier...
La prochaine fois j'y penserai   

_ Ou une photo de golf quand il est calme...  _


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Jahrom a proposé la colère comme thème et manifestement ça n'a pas inspiré grand monde... Ce que je peux très bien comprendre puisque ça ne m'inspire pas non plus   (bon et puis c'était les vacances).




Dans les 7 pêchés capitaux j'aurais du choisir la luxure... Je suis sur que tout le monde aurait été plus inspiré...





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Encore que j'aurais pu essayer un truc avec ma petite nièce le week-end dernier...



C'est un peu ce que j'ai fait avec mon neuveu le weekend dernier...


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> ​




HO un arc en ciel en colère !!! fallais y penser...

D'un autre coté, couleur, colère, ça se ressemble...


----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2005)

Allez hop, voici ma participation.


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

La joie d'être sur grand père...:love:


----------



## mactambour (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> La joie d'être sur grand père...:love:



_Le beau bébé que voilà !!! - Magnifique même en colère !!!_

Même débout toute seule.... un bon début de...  







 :love: 
​


----------



## NightWalker (3 Septembre 2005)

Sublime Mactambour... elle est sublime cette photo...  lumière, expression, cadrage.... 

c'est vrai qu'il n'a pas l'air très content... 


_
EDIT :  en fait c'est "elle" et pas "il"   désolé :love:
_


----------



## AntoineD (4 Septembre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> _Le beau bébé que voilà !!! - Magnifique même en colère !!!_
> 
> Même débout toute seule.... un bon début de...
> 
> ...



eh eh !
très chouette image, MacT' !


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2005)

bon, c'est juste pour participer..la photo n'est pas extra, mais le sujet d'actualité   







les photos déjà postées sur superbe! (surtout la tienne, Mactambour  )


----------



## jahrom (4 Septembre 2005)

Cool vos photos

Par contre on dit quelle date pour la fin ?

Et la j'ai que deux photos, il m'en faudait un peu plus...:mouais:


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Cool vos photos
> 
> Par contre on dit quelle date pour la fin ?
> 
> Et la j'ai que deux photos, il m'en faudait un peu plus...:mouais:





Deux ?


----------



## jahrom (4 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Deux ?




Oups, je m'a gourré... j'en ai trois. (je compte pas la mienne bien entendu....)


----------



## Macounette (6 Septembre 2005)

Superbe, mactambour :love:
jahrom : on dit le 15 septembre ? ça laissera peut-être le temps à certains de s'inspirer.


----------



## mactambour (6 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbe, mactambour :love:
> jahrom : on dit le 15 septembre ? ça laissera peut-être le temps à certains de s'inspirer.



Excellent idée Macounete.. C'était trop peu d'images... D'autres seront peut-être bien inspirés...
  

 :love:


----------



## jahrom (6 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> jahrom : on dit le 15 septembre ? ça laissera peut-être le temps à certains de s'inspirer.



Ok 15 septembre 23h59 dépouillement du vote... (on sent que je viens de matter Kohlanta...)


----------



## BooBoo (6 Octobre 2005)

là aussi, pas de nouveau coucours ?
pour la peine une photo a classer dans "Couleurs". Je suis en retard ? quoi de 3 mois ? bon...


----------



## jahrom (7 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ok 15 septembre 23h59 dépouillement du vote...





			
				BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> là aussi, pas de nouveau coucours ?
> pour la peine une photo a classer dans "Couleurs". Je suis en retard ? quoi de 3 mois ? bon...



Désolé mais il s'agissait du 15 septembre 2006...


----------



## yvos (10 Mai 2006)

alors Jahrom, t'en es où? 

ya plein de monde qui traine sur ce forum, c'est peut-être pas mal de relancer l'truc


----------



## jahrom (10 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> alors Jahrom, t'en es où?
> 
> ya plein de monde qui traine sur ce forum, c'est peut-être pas mal de relancer l'truc



T'as raison. On efface et en recommence. 

La colère n'ayant pas inspiré grand monde, je propose un nouveau sujet :

Les fleurs.

(non je deconne... )


----------

